
Ask HN: Any stocks you are following right now? - tech_crawl_
Any favorites? I&#x27;m watching LOCO, as it is releasing earnings tomorrow...
======
byoung2
I invest in dividend-paying stocks, typically a mix of "dogs of the Dow"
(3-5%) and high yield REITs (10-15%). For the past 4 years I have averaged 11%
returns on my portfolio.

